# Hague Linker



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a manual Hague Linker, I have only just had it but when I try to knit the seams together the wool keeps breaking, I was just wondering if any of you would know why this is happening and how to stop it from happening, I would be very greatfull for any advice, Hayley x


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Your tension is probably the problem; loosen the tension dial. Also make sure the yarn from the cone on top of the linker is free to go up to the yarn holder.

I would start by loosening the tension dial quite a lot, then start linking on a old piece of knitting, then tighten little by little and keep doing that until you get the stitching working and you are happy with it.

I love my Hague Linker!

Val


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

What is a Hague linked? I am a new machine knitter so not familiar with the terminology.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's a video to show you what it is and how it works.






Marg
NS Canada


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

ValT said:


> Your tension is probably the problem; loosen the tension dial. Also make sure the yarn from the cone on top of the linker is free to go up to the yarn holder.
> 
> I would start by loosening the tension dial quite a lot, then start linking on a old piece of knitting, then tighten little by little and keep doing that until you get the stitching working and you are happy with it.
> 
> ...


I agree with Val, she has given you excellent advice. 
Once you have sorted it out I think that you will be pleased that you have it. You will save a lot of time and (I believe) the seams are nicer than those that are hand sewn.


----------



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your replys and help, I am going to try and give it ago in a bit and I will let you all know if it works, I was starting to worry I had bought a duff one, Thank you Val x


----------



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Thank you for your advice but it hasnt worked I have adjusted the tension every which way I can and it is still breaking the wool when I am trying to sew the seams, so I still have no idea why


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hayley30 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Thank you for your advice but it hasnt worked I have adjusted the tension every which way I can and it is still breaking the wool when I am trying to sew the seams, so I still have no idea why


What type of yarn are you using? What gauge/how thick is it?
Have you tried to use a different yarn?

Is the needle bent?

How easy is it to break the yarn by hand?

I am sure this problem is solvable.

Val


----------



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am using 4 ply yarn to sew a double knit yarn cardigan, the yarn doesn't break to easy by hand and I have looked at the needle and it is not bent, It starts to sew the seem together and as you are turning the handle it gets harder to turn and breaks, but it doesn't gradually get harder to turn it turns fine then as you turn again its stiff and the yarn breaks when i am looking at it as it is turning it looks like the yarn is getting tangled on the needle but because I have never had one before it just might be how its ment to look as it stitches, if you can understand what I mean 
Hayley xx


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hayley30 said:


> I am using 4 ply yarn to sew a double knit yarn cardigan, the yarn doesn't break to easy by hand and I have looked at the needle and it is not bent, It starts to sew the seem together and as you are turning the handle it gets harder to turn and breaks, but it doesn't gradually get harder to turn it turns fine then as you turn again its stiff and the yarn breaks when i am looking at it as it is turning it looks like the yarn is getting tangled on the needle but because I have never had one before it just might be how its ment to look as it stitches, if you can understand what I mean
> Hayley xx


Just had a thought! Have you threaded the yarn correctly?
It goes round the tension dial, then through the circular loop, then through another circular loop a little bit higher, then down through a very small hole which you might have missed to the right of the block that holds the needle. Then the yarn is then threaded through the needle from right to left.

Please let me know ... this is not going to beat me!

Val


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hayley don't be offended but are you sure that you have threaded it correctly. There is a small metal block that the needle sits in. This block has a hole that the yarn must be threaded through prior to going through the eye of the needle.
I have forgot to thread the yarn through this in the past and it's created the same problem that you are describing.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Val, great minds think alike. I must remember to refresh the page before typing. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

pic of Hague Linker threaded


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Sue, Thanks for that, I think we both went to the same school of experience.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

This is how my Linker is treaded


----------



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes it is threaded as you have said, its really odd, I have un-threaded and re-threaded loads of times over the past few days, I have tried different yarns but it still breaks the yarn, I was so excited when I get my Linker and gutted now it doesnt work 
Hayley x


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

OK, sorry I have another thing or two ....

When you start to stitch hold the free end of the yarn quite firmly until you are two or three stitches along. Do this slowly, and continue slowly and as soon as you feel the handle is getting harder to turn, stop and pull the yarn in front of the tension spool to give it more slack. At this stage there should be no build up of fibres around the eye of the needle. Continue slowly and repeat if it gets hard to turn.

If you can stitch in this way, the tension spool needs to be adjusted.

Try to stitch on waste knitting, using a different yarn. --- Sorry, you said you tried this.

Do you know what type of yarn you are using on the linker? Is it a Shetland style or similar?

Can put post a picture of the machine showing it in it's jammed state? A nice clear close up would be good.

Val


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hayley I would try it without any yarn threaded in it. If the handle is still hard to turn then there must be something wrong with the linker. If it hasn't been used for sometime it may need cleaning and oiling.
If the handle turns well enough without yarn, and the needle operates the way it should, then try a different yarn in it.
Maybe the yarn that you are using is to thick or needs to have some wax on it. If you have a wool winder run some yarn round a candle while you wind a ball then use this ball to thread your linker up.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

When you stitch with no yarn in the machine, does the action of the needle do this?






The needle should go in and out around the circular motion of the protruding peg (called a looper) - as per the video

++

See also this picture about adjusting the cam
http://alexandrajarup.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/hague-linker-maintenance/

++
Where are you located? Are you in the UK?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am intrigued by the joinings and trims. My Bond machine will be invited to do these things too. only lying flat.


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Hayley, All the advice you have recieved is great. Problems are nearly always due to tension or threading. Just one extra tip I always thread my yarn through a piece of candle (wick removed) it lubricates the yarn as it goes through the machine, and you are not putting your pieces on the needles too tight are you? Hope you soon get the better of this great machine,
Babsjx


----------



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your great advice Verry Sorry I have not replied to you we have been stuck with no internet I will Try your advice today and let you know and I will also take some photos Val xx


----------



## Hendro (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, 
I am having the same problem as Haley. I have checked the threading of the machine, changed yarns, checked the needle but am still encountering the breakage problem. Could anyone help?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hendro said:


> Hi,
> I am having the same problem as Haley. I have checked the threading of the machine, changed yarns, checked the needle but am still encountering the breakage problem. Could anyone help?


Is this the first time you have used this ?

What size/ply yarn are you using? And is it wool or synthetic?
Does it break easily if you break it by hand?

Please carefully check the threading of the machine. Refer back to the pic posted earlier in this post.

Next, loosen the tension dial right until it's really loose. Start linking then gradually tighten until you are happy with the stitch.

Can you post a close up picture of the threading/needle area - similar to the earlier pic?

Val


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought an old Hague linker - only worked for a couple of inches then the yarn broke. OH changed the rachet springs,not a lot better. Adjusted this, that, watched videos and tore my hair out!

Got it checked over by an expert who declared it fit and healthy, no better.

Then the needle broke! What a blessing! It was a 'look alike' needle (Singer, I think), very similar but not exactly the same as the Hague one. Replaced it with a proper Hague one, absolute perfection and never a problem since.

Hague spares from http://www.haguedirect.co.uk/


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

I got a hague linker years ago, it never worked well. I finally got my hubby to give it a clean and oil and it now works like a dream, so don't let it beat you. Keep trying.
He has even made me a new table for it from an old typists chair, see picture below.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Hayley don't be offended but are you sure that you have threaded it correctly. There is a small metal block that the needle sits in. This block has a hole that the yarn must be threaded through prior to going through the eye of the needle.
> I have forgot to thread the yarn through this in the past and it's created the same problem that you are describing.


Great reminder - thanks!!


----------



## DiDicko (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, 

I know you wrote this post long ago but I wondered whether you have found a remedy for your problem? If not, do please read my posts on the subject. I think it might help.


----------



## Tezza362 (May 23, 2012)

I also have the very same problem. Works fine for a few stitches and then locks up and breaks the yarn,. threaded correctly and no tension particularly set. Yarn really loose. Hubby taken it apart & oiled everything. Maybe we have a rogue needle? I think I have a spare. Will try that and watch more videos etc. I won't let it beat me.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

ValT said:


> pic of Hague Linker threaded


Very interesting, I have one of the older models It does have a very very small hole to put the yarn through but I've never been able to do that so I use it with the yarn just going over front and down to the needle. Never had any problems with tension or sewing.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Hayley30 said:


> I have a manual Hague Linker, I have only just had it but when I try to knit the seams together the wool keeps breaking, I was just wondering if any of you would know why this is happening and how to stop it from happening, I would be very greatfull for any advice, Hayley x


Just found this it might help

http://members.boardhost.com/susyranner/msg/1322657351.html


----------



## DiDicko (Jan 18, 2014)

Try taking out the needle and moving it up a little (just a little) so it doesn't extend so much into the body of the machine. You can do this using the allen key which was supplied with your machine but any one that fits will do the job.

This worked for me. Now I can use all threads without problems and it is linking very well.

Make sure you have enough tension to keep the thread regular - not too slack.

Good luck.


----------



## DiDicko (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad you're not having problems. 

Hague sell a gadget for getting the yarn through the hole you describe. It's a thin needle with a grip on one end and a hook on the other. You place it through the hole then hook the yarn around the end and pull through. It's very easy to use. 

However, perhaps 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' might apply here. (Good old English saying)


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

DiDicko said:


> Hague sell a gadget for getting the yarn through the hole you describe. It's a thin needle with a grip on one end and a hook on the other. You place it through the hole then hook the yarn around the end and pull through. It's very easy to use.


I use a sewing needle with a fairly long sewing thread. I poke the needle up through the bottom end of the hole in the block (leave the tail dangling through the bottom) loop/catch the yarn in the sewing thread and insert the needle back through the hole, and pull it through. The yarn gets pulled through very easily. I also thread the linker's needle in this way. There's no need to buy gadgets.
Val


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

DiDicko said:


> Glad you're not having problems.
> 
> Hague sell a gadget for getting the yarn through the hole you describe. It's a thin needle with a grip on one end and a hook on the other. You place it through the hole then hook the yarn around the end and pull through. It's very easy to use.
> 
> However, perhaps 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' might apply here. (Good old English saying)


Yes I agree with that old saying.
Wow just found the instructions and it says.

Take the yarn through the top guide wire (B), round between the discs(C), through the second guide wire(D), take-up spring(E), needle bar square (f) and then though the needle(G). from the red side of needle bar using threader supplied. 
It shows a picture and the yarn doesn't go through that very small hole.
The model I have is D10


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

It's odd that you say that the yarn isn't shown going through the very small hole, yet it mentions the needle bar square (f).
Val


----------



## DiDicko (Jan 18, 2014)

I have just had a look at a picture of your type of machine on the web and the thread appears to go over the square just like you describe. Perhaps this model doesn't require you to thread through the hole in the box?

Like I said earlier, I wouldn't touch any thing that works


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

DiDicko said:


> I have just had a look at a picture of your type of machine on the web and the thread appears to go over the square just like you describe. Perhaps this model doesn't require you to thread through the hole in the box?
> 
> Like I said earlier, I wouldn't touch any thing that works


Thank you, I thought I was doing something wrong after all these years, I have to say that the hole is so small even a sewing needle would have a job going through it.


----------



## DiDicko (Jan 18, 2014)

There is always more than one way to do something. Power to you that you have used your initiative and are getting the right results! :thumbup:


----------



## nualam (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi I was googling problems with The Hague linker and this came up-it is exactly the problem I'm having with my new linker. Did you get it sorted in the end and if so how?? Did you end up loving it because right now I'd happily throw mine out the window!!! Any advice appreciated?? Thank you in advance


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey folks ... just a quick suggestion ...

Is the 4 ply yarn you are using with the Linker by 'Marriner Yarns' by any chance?

If so, that's your problem.

The Marriner 4 ply yarn is really more like a DK knit weight, and it's very fibrous and rough. On the knitting machine it needs around TD 8-10. And on The Hague Linker, it's just too thick to use. I find it usually always ends up 'shredding' itself as it passes through itself multiple times.

I always end up using a thinner yarn in a similar colour to seam with rather than the Marriner yarn. The seaming goes perfectly then.

Good luck!


----------



## nualam (Feb 4, 2017)

You are right, the yarn was way too thick and splitting so if I use s thinner yarn in a matching colour it works.....learning curve, thank you


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

nualam said:


> You are right, the yarn was way too thick and splitting so if I use s thinner yarn in a matching colour it works.....learning curve, thank you


Glad you got it sorted! 
Cx


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Is your yarn getting caught on the metal rod and being twisted above your cone.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

kathleenwillow said:


> I got a hague linker years ago, it never worked well. I finally got my hubby to give it a clean and oil and it now works like a dream, so don't let it beat you. Keep trying.
> He has even made me a new table for it from an old typists chair, see picture below.


what a very clever idea.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks,everyone - for all the clever hints,tips and links!! So helpful.


----------



## nualam (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, it was getting caught and being split and getting cut, I tried several different yarns until finally a thin cotton worked so I will have to seam thinner than I'm knitting but at least it's working !!!


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

Can someone tell me where I can find a Hague linker for sale second hand?


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

Also I am looking for software that no one is using anymore like Cochenille for sale.


----------

